# You know it's time to call it a night when...



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

You find yourself stopped at an intersection waiting for the stop sign to change
Listening to pax' conversations with each other, regardless of topic or content, makes you feel like garroting them with piano wire
Little black blobs at the side of the road are running out in front of your car

What are your signs that you're done for the night?


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

When midnight rolls around and u start picking up the drunks to take home


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

You it reaches that time at night when you see wasted "5somes" (pax groups of 5) stumbling from the bar toward your UberX...that garners an insta-cancel, log-off and high tail it home for the night (quit while I'm ahead).


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

When I start to get tired after my second double shot espresso.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

When you mistakenly refer to her by her moms name, which is the same as your moms name, because you forgot her name or never cared to learn it?



The Gift of Fish said:


> makes you feel like garroting them with piano wire


This
This is beautiful
5 stars on that


----------



## Hillary_Clinton (Oct 19, 2017)

Phantom j walkers and aux cord demanders.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

before the clock strikes midnight... the carriage turns into pumpkin.

(Btw, isn't it funny when you view these stories with an adult's eyes?... eg cinderella looking all nice and proper in the evening read for the party... and then late at night all dirty and used up..... it all makes sense now lol)


----------



## Loch Ness Driver (Mar 23, 2021)

App says driving time limit exceeded and kicks me off


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

When you wasted an hour on your last trip because you had to wait for the police to come and remove from your vehicle a third party rider who would not get out of your car..................

AND............................

...........the trip before that was some one who tried to add stops and you got into an argument with him because you balked at the stops.........................................

AND..............................

..............the trip before that was some lady who was extremely demanding and you got into an argument with her when you pointed out that you would not honour those demands because people as demanding as her almost NEVER tip and those who do tip thirty to fifty cents.....................

Three strikes and your OUT, Jack.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

When 9:00 p.m. arrives. I don't drive the oh-drunk-thirty shift.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

When my insulated lunch bag is empty, and I am having trouble keeping my eyes open. (Fudge covered Oreos are my form of crack, seriously.)

Or if the sun is starting to come up.

Or if I've been driving for a few hours, and I get one of those unicorn trips that ends a mile from my house.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

...You've received three Wal-Mart pings in a row.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

When the following things occur:

Traffic starts to get heavy.
Weather becomes an issue
I just get to the point where I'm sick of driving and need to get the hell out and go to the gym. 
When I am getting rides that force me to go across the city in traffic. THOSE are the killer rides. You are not compensated fairly. The wear and tear on you car is enormous, IE: brakes, shitty gas mileage, threat of accident from unemployed loser ghetto dwellers.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

When you get to the jail late at night and at the Sally port your DUI prisoner tells the CO that "He drives too slow, I'm already sober" and he's right! Wait, wrong forum. Sorry!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> - You find yourself stopped at an intersection waiting for the stop sign to change
> - Listening to pax' conversations with each other, regardless of topic or content, makes you feel like garroting them with piano wire
> - Little black blobs at the side of the road are running out in front of your car
> 
> What are your signs that you're done for the night?


When i take naps at the redlight.

When i climb the side of the truck that just blew its horn at me, and offer to drive it around FOR them if they cant manage to do so.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> When you wasted an hour on your last trip because you had to wait for the police to come and remove from your vehicle a third party rider who would not get out of your car..................
> 
> AND............................
> 
> ...


&#128514;&#129315; On God Another Uber Driver Scenario #1 happened to me! I was disgusted. That broad was on something...not just drunk!



Loch Ness Driver said:


> App says driving time limit exceeded and kicks me off


&#128513;FACTS! YOU GET DOWN LIKE ME LICH NESS!&#128077;&#127999;



Alantc said:


> When midnight rolls around and u start picking up the drunks to take home


&#129315;&#128514; Facts!


----------



## Loch Ness Driver (Mar 23, 2021)

kdyrpr said:


> unemployed loser ghetto dwellers.


AKA Uber driver?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

when the sun is gone.


----------



## Loch Ness Driver (Mar 23, 2021)

The sun is never gone


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

one's reality is based on perception. No sun = gone. Absent of light = dark. Dark = night.

Next.


----------



## Loch Ness Driver (Mar 23, 2021)

Well, that's like, your opinion, bro😒


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Two things: 

If I don't feel like I'm on my game, not concentrating, stressed out, tired etc... I'm done no matter what. 
When the mood of the pax are really ugly over the course of a few rides or they are just pissing me off. That's just a sign to me that I will regret it if I keep going and it's come true every time I ignore it.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

When I sign into the app


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> I just get to the point where I'm sick of driving and need to get the hell out and go to the gym.


If I start driving at 7:30am, I'm usually hitting the wall around 3:00-3:30pm. It's pretty rare I drive any more than four hours at a time. The job can get real monotonous, even if you are staying busy.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I’ll add a serious reply- and m

When I am tired and realize that I just hit my daily/weekly goal. 

And, like someone posted above, when a unicorn deal ends near my house, that makes it even easier. 

Example: On a Saturday night in late November well past midnight I accepted a Jack-in-the-Box gig that paid something like $12-13 and had little driving. There was over $100 of food including something like 9 drinks. I make the delivery and a VERY ATTRACTIVE lady in a bikini answered the door. Then another one also in a bikini came to the door. Then a guy who said one was his wife- the other was her friend. No, it was not a warm night at all- and they were still wearing bikinis. God bless America! I drove home right after that- I was only a few blocks away. The tip was $19.25.

P.S. I didn’t want to press my luck after that- I figured there was NO WAY the next gig could have been any better.


----------



## Loch Ness Driver (Mar 23, 2021)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> there was NO WAY the next gig could have been any better


I can think of at least eight different ways it could have been better


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

When the clock hits 5PM. I learned a long time ago working late isn't worth it when you have to deal with all the crap people that come out.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

It’s late and the trans looks good Thsts in your car


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Saquan said:


> It's late and the trans looks good Thsts in your car


Ty, I wanted to puke


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

...I get mad at every red light and every speed bump in the apartment complexes...


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

When you're "wealthy" and join a ride share forum just to start pointless arguments and post pictures of your ugly dogs that only the elderly would care to own?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

justaGoober said:


> ...I get mad at every red light and every speed bump in the apartment complexes...


...I get mad at every pax that thinks they are too good to be shuffled


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Saquan said:


> It's late and the trans looks good Thsts in your car


I had something like that, one of the times I got greedy and said just one more ride. 3 am, Pick up a transvestite from a a sex shop who is fighting with someone in the parking lot. Get out of there and she has to pee. Opens the door and goes right next to the van. I look over to see what the hell is going on and she says "don't peek! " like she has anything I want to see. 35 minute to the far reaches of zebulon, 2 lane middle of nowhere. Thank God she fell asleep and woke up when we got there. Didn't get home till 4am and was hating my life.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I miss the days I actually drove at night, not wearing a mask (or concerned about why I was), having a person riding shotgun, concerts / events, and plentiful tips. 

I typically called it quits at around 10 pm prior to the shit hitting the fan here. Now, I'm not out after about 5 pm. 

If I felt too tired to keep driving safely and pax were becoming more difficult to deal with (such as being dragged to my car by a bouncer), I was done.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> If I felt too tired to keep driving safely and pax were becoming more difficult to deal with (such as being dragged to my car by a bouncer), I was done.


Lol, I had one of these this weekend. Filed under "things you should never say to a rideshare driver":

Bouncer comes up to my car and says, "I'm just trying to get these people out of the bar".

Insta-cancel

&#127950;️......................................


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

When I start to drop 3 or more F-bombs talking to myself in the car because another moron was in a rush to get to the next red light before me.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

AND potholed streets!


kdyrpr said:


> When the following things occur:
> 
> Traffic starts to get heavy.
> Weather becomes an issue
> ...


D


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

after i eat ...snooooooorrrrrrr


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Bouncer comes up to my car and says, "I'm just trying to get these people out of the bar".


............and the result will be that they will not get out of my car..........................


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Hellzbelz said:


> When I start to drop 3 or more F-bombs talking to myself in the car because another moron was in a rush to get to the next red light before me.


I've never understood why drivers here accelerate hard into red lights only to slam on the brakes.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've never understood why drivers here accelerate hard into red lights only to slam on the brakes.


Most of the drivers that do this here are limousine, cab and Uber/Lyft drivers. They are hoping that you will accelerate with them then not notice that they have slammed on the brakes until it is too late. The result of that is that you and they are helping some lawyer get rich. Uber SUV drivers, especially those with Virginia plates are the worst offenders here.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've never understood why drivers here accelerate hard into red lights only to slam on the brakes.


I'm only guessing, but I think it's the same reason they put on noisy "mufflers." They're having a car race fantasy.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I think it's the same reason they put on noisy "mufflers." They're having a car race fantasy.


I have to laugh at these people who put glasspack mufflers on four cylinder cars.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

When I pull into the airport que and Uber starts pinging me to pickup outside the airport and then sends me a are you still accepting trip requests message and signs me off after the second decline I’m done going home lol


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> - You find yourself stopped at an intersection waiting for the stop sign to change
> - Listening to pax' conversations with each other, regardless of topic or content, makes you feel like garroting them with piano wire
> - Little black blobs at the side of the road are running out in front of your car
> 
> What are your signs that you're done for the night?


When I suddenly realize that I am in my home city (and so presumably know it quite well). I am 1 block away from the Connecticut State Police Center (where I was an unhappy guest many years ago due to a misunderstanding) and I was driving down a 1 WAY Street in the wrong direction.

This actually happened yesterday. It seems that no one was watching the camera feeds and I made it home unshackled. The entire experience was troubling....


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

When I find myself close to home
When I'm falling asleep at the intersection or stop light
When I'm just flat out of it


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have to laugh at these people who put glasspack mufflers on four cylinder cars.


You are speaking of" Fart Can " mufflers .p


cumonohito said:


> When I find myself close to home
> When I'm falling asleep at the intersection or stop light
> When I'm just flat out of it


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

When it gets too dark to see apartment numbers, or GH blows up my phone with trash.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> - You find yourself stopped at an intersection waiting for the stop sign to change
> - Listening to pax' conversations with each other, regardless of topic or content, makes you feel like garroting them with piano wire
> - Little black blobs at the side of the road are running out in front of your car
> 
> What are your signs that you're done for the night?


I will drive until I get the Psycho ride. . .

You know:

1) the over emotional (man/woman), who goes on and on and then asks your advice
2) The WAYYYYYY to drunk individual who wants to yell at every one outside your car
3) The arguing couple that wont shut up and then asks you to take sides
4) The arguing dunk people who then want to fight . . . each other. . . .inside the car. . . 
5) the creepy individual who just sits in the back . . .not saying a word. . .string at you in the rear view mirror.

I have more but those are a few I have had in my car. . .



Clothahump said:


> When 9:00 p.m. arrives. I don't drive the oh-drunk-thirty shift.


I am really sorry. . . I am GOING to have to steal that term. . .. that is great. 
The Oh-Drunk thirty shift . . .

please except apologies. . .


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> When it gets too dark to see apartment numbers, or GH blows up my phone with trash.


Heck, even at daytime you cant see the numbers anyway. LOL


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> - You find yourself stopped at an intersection waiting for the stop sign to change
> - Listening to pax' conversations with each other, regardless of topic or content, makes you feel like garroting them with piano wire
> - Little black blobs at the side of the road are running out in front of your car
> 
> What are your signs that you're done for the night?


When entitled paxils plead to drive thru taco hell or another junk food drive thru & its packed...


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

When "How was your night" makes me think how many dead bodies could I really get in my trunk.....


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

cumonohito said:


> Heck, even at daytime you cant see the numbers anyway. LOL


Quality.... made in China.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kilroy4303 said:


> 1) the over emotional (man/woman), who goes on and on and then asks your advice
> 2) The WAYYYYYY to drunk individual who wants to yell at every one outside your car
> 3) The arguing couple that wont shut up and then asks you to take sides
> 4) The arguing dunk people who then want to fight . . . each other. . . .inside the car. . .
> 5) the creepy individual who just sits in the back . . .not saying a word. . .string at you in the rear view mirror.


6) The incessant welfare checker:

Pax [gets in car] - "How's it going?"
Driver - "Fine thanks"
[2 minutes pass]
Pax - "So how's your night been?"
Driver - "Great, thanks"
[2 minutes pass]
Pax - "So how are you doing tonight?"

-o: -o: -o: -o:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> When "How was your night" makes me think how many dead bodies could I really get in my trunk.....
> View attachment 591595


Two pairs. Geez, don't they teach anything in schools any more?

Next thing you know, you start running with them. Geez.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I figured 6 bodies...
10 if I use a wood chipper


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> 6) The incessant welfare checker:
> 
> Pax [gets in car] - "How's it going?"
> Driver - "Fine thanks"
> ...


&#128587;&#127999;‍♀&#129315;&#129318;&#127999;‍♀I know what you're talking about. These passengers annoy me to no end!


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> 6) The incessant welfare checker:
> 
> Pax [gets in car] - "How's it going?"
> Driver - "Fine thanks"
> ...


I think there's a live survey on the pax app for "50% * off current ride", they send it to pax in cars of deivers who never answer surveys.

*maximum discount $3, not transferable, only applies to actual fare charge not market fee or minimum fare suppliment, payable in rotten sardines where cash not accepted.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

When you need to use matchsticks.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

When the gin bottle is empty and the spiked slushie machine is out of order...


----------



## tothebeach2024 (Sep 25, 2019)

Leg cramps after that 1 hr 45 min ride in stop n go peak hour traffic. Knowing I should have canceled that ride...


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

My thing is trees running across the highway.
When this happens, I'm done. Home, sweet home.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Im filling my tank for the second time that day


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

The trees are running across the highway.
Sonofabitch! Did I write this a second ago?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

When you hope the light will be red so you can close your eyes and rest for a minute.


----------



## 156824 (Aug 9, 2018)

When they take the surge away and your picking up drunks for base rate


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Once you lose $69 in surges because everyone's doing reserved rides now. I had three back-to-back ones. I'm sitting on a $37.33 surge right now. The odds of that actually paying out I'm thinking is very slim


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

You start singing along with the radio and the pax starts singing along too, startling you into realizing that you're so tired that you forgot you have a passenger in the car.


----------



## SecludedEmotion (Apr 26, 2021)

I can't feel my butt and legs any longer


----------



## chicago773 (Jul 14, 2015)

when your wife gets up in the middle of the night and could not see you in the bed and then texts you come back home right away


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

You fall asleep waiting on YOUR(no riders in the car because you've called it a night-or morning in my case usually) order in McDonald's drive-through because they're taking so g**** long and an irate customer in the car behind you jumps out raps on your window...and starts laughing as he walks back to his car...and as you sheepishly approach the window, the restaurant employee hands you your food for free while laughing his a* off then asks, "Are you going to be ok getting home ma'am?"🤦🏿‍♀️Talk about a drive of shame. Gives new meaning to the phrase "fast food."🙄


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I had something like that, one of the times I got greedy and said just one more ride. 3 am, Pick up a transvestite from a a sex shop who is fighting with someone in the parking lot. Get out of there and she has to pee. Opens the door and goes right next to the van. I look over to see what the hell is going on and she says "don't peek! " like she has anything I want to see. 35 minute to the far reaches of zebulon, 2 lane middle of nowhere. Thank God she fell asleep and woke up when we got there. Didn't get home till 4am and was hating my life.


Back in the days when I was mini-cabbing in London, picked up a guy from a gay bar in Vauxhall. He said "take me to Heaven" At that time, I never knew that Heaven was a night club at Caring Cross. We live and learn. Lol


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> When my insulated lunch bag is empty, and I am having trouble keeping my eyes open. (Fudge covered Oreos are my form of crack, seriously.)
> 
> Or if the sun is starting to come up.
> 
> Or if I've been driving for a few hours, and I get one of those unicorn trips that ends a mile from my house.


That 3rd option, the home bound unicorn ride is the kiss of death for my work day. 

I might get it on the 2nd trip and suddenly I’m on the couch with a bag of Ruffles


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> When the following things occur:
> 
> Traffic starts to get heavy.
> Weather becomes an issue
> ...


All of these!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> All of these!


AND, as is the case in most states, driving on crappy, pothole infested roads tearing up your tires and suspension.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

SecludedEmotion said:


> I can't feel my butt and legs any longer


Whenever you need help with that let me know...


----------

